# Upset stomach, vomiting and Diarrhea



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charaross*

Charaross

Is Jessie eating and drinking?
When she vomits does anything come up?
Is her stomach distended?

I WOULD call the vet IMMEDIATELY and take her in and ask them when you call if you should feed her chicken and rice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Minor vomiting - fast a few hours and then give hamburger & rice. 
diarrhea - switch to a hamburger and rice diet for a few days until things get solid.

Any time you see blood in the poop, urine, vomit - it is a vet issue. Please call the vet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Vet ASAP. Dark coloring is concerning to me.


----------



## charaross (Jan 11, 2009)

She eats, and drinks lots. She is even playful. When she does vomit, its usually some of the contents. Yesterday i thought she was better as her stool wasnt as running and she ate normal, now we are back to square one


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say with all three being present - upset stomach, vomiting and explosive diarhea that a vet visit is definitely warranted. They too many suggest the bland diet - but, it is better to hear that from the vet at this point.
I hope Jessie gets better really soon. It must be very worrisome!

All the best to you guys - Kim


----------



## charaross (Jan 11, 2009)

We were away visiting friends for the weekend and she got in their trash. Im not sure what she ate before i got to her. Its more of a diarrhea issue with minor vomiting. I only saw blood and very little in the stool once and that was 2 days ago, havent seen it since. I think it was from the strain


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charaross*

Charaross

I too am concerned with the DARK COLOR.
Please call the vet and get her there asap!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If you have no idea what she got into and she has all of the symptoms that you listed, a vet visit is a must. She could've gotten into something that is toxic to dogs or something that would cause a blockage. With there being blood and the dark colored stool, there could be an issue of her eating something sharp and now having internal bleeding. There are too many possibilities as far as what could be wrong for you to not take her to the vet.


----------

